

Computer Programming is a Trade - julienchastang
http://on.wsj.com/1zLQhOL

======
andraganescu
This is so bad. I fail to believe that the world will get out of the paradigm
of social stratification in the next dozen years or so. Making computer
programming a "trade" is basically putting computer programmers on the same
social and intellectual level with locksmiths, plumbers you know the folk the
this definition of trade:

<< An occupation, especially one requiring skilled labor; craft: the building
trades, including carpentry, masonry, plumbing, and electrical installation.
>>.

Perhaps i push the snob alarm in some but i do not mean it like this. The
problem i am talking about is that we _should_ have higher education for being
a programmer. The reason to skip it now is because their academic rhythm and
notions are late and incomplete not because programming is not school worthy.

I really think that, at least for serious programmers and developers, this
trade business is a bad thing.

